# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  وزير العدل يلغي كافة الرسوم بالنيابات والدوائر الجنائية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وزير العدل أصدر قراراً بإلغاء كافة الرسوم بالنيابات والدوائر الجنائية... 
أصدر وزير العدل، مولانا محمد بشارة دوسة، يوم (الأحد) 24/10/2010م قراراً بإلغاء كافة الرسوم وبمختلف مسمياتها بالنيابات الجنائية العامة والمتخصصة، كما ألغى القرار كافة القرارات والمنشورات الصادرة من قبل في هذا الخصوص. ووجه القرار الإدارات المختصة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لوضع القرار موضع التنفيذ ومعالجة آثاره، لقد سري هذا القرار منذ الأول من نوفمبر 2010م وتم تطبيقه بالفعل ، ويأتي القرار التزاماً بتوجيهات رئيس الجمهورية الخاصة بإلغاء كل الرسوم غير المبررة التي تثقل كاهل المواطن وحتى لا تكون الرسوم المفروضة على العمل الجنائي في أية مرحلة من مراحله حائلاً بين المواطن وحقه في اللجوء إلى أجهزة العدالة والحصول على العدالة دون أي عوائق أو مفروضات مالية. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ياريت كمان يشوف باقي الجبايات التي تؤخذ من الموطن من غير اي سبب 
تشكرات يا استاذ على الاخبار المفرحة 
*

----------

